# how do you organize your pictures?



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Do you put them all in an album? This is something I have put off for years and it is driving me crazy....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Now that I have a digital camera I put them in my computer. Some of them are hanging on the wall, like the kids&#8217; wedding photos. I have some in frames on my buffets. I also have a couple of albums as the shoe box really didn&#8217;t work for me.

I&#8217;d suggest picking out a few really good ones, framing them, and creating a group of family photos on the wall. With the rest, make up an album for each of your kids. This album would have each child&#8217;s photos, but also siblings and parents. I nice momento.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Great questions, but its one I don't even want to think about.. We have pictures from every trip we have ever taken from 50 states.OMG they are in boxes and more boxes.. I'm thinking about just burning them..


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

momagoat61 said:


> Great questions, but its one I don't even want to think about.. We have pictures from every trip we have ever taken from 50 states.OMG they are in boxes and more boxes.. I'm thinking about just burning them..


Don't do that!! If you have them in boxes it sounds like you are partially organized. Me too but now to finish.


----------

